# Bombay Mix...



## domino22 (Jul 3, 2010)

...is what i caught my 14 week old kitten eating the other day. We had a bowl out on the coffee table and it didn't occur to me that she would even go near it but seconds later i walk back in the room and she has her whole face in the bowl and is gobbling it up like she hasn't been fed in a month. She can't have eaten much but i was a little worried since it has both garlic and onion powder. I tell you what though she had a long drink afterwards haha. What's the strangest thing you have caught your cat tucking into?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Pumpkin loves palmetto bugs- ick 

Simone tried to steal my Taco Bell bean burrito! 

They both LOVE cheese!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mister (1995-2006) liked the green olives stuffed w/ a pimento and he also liked the pineapples from Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I caught Cali ear-deep in my unguarded bag of Cheetos recently. 

Hey, I finally had my orange kitty!!! (Even if it was only for a few minutes.)


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

Vala will try to eat anything and everything I'm eating. Mostly she's just curious about everything.

Although she does seem to _reeeeaaaally_ love to drink from the sink, particularly when the faucet is actually running. She just sticks her whole head in. You'd think she was dying of thirst, but she has a huge bowl of water that gets changed at least once a day. She just really seems to love running water.


----------



## domino22 (Jul 3, 2010)

It's strange that water thing isn't it. My parents' cats both love to watch water run from the faucet, they don't drink it, they just try to catch it and then look completely confused by the fact that they have 'somehow' got themselves wet, very funny to watch


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Egypt...*

will try to eat anything left unguarded. She's curious too, and ALWAYS hungry. She won't always eat everything, but she will at least smell and taste it since 'you just never know'.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Pickled Herring. I dont even like it! They did


----------

